# omicron - prononciation



## danielc

Je viens d'entendre sur RFI une prononciation "omicronne" du variant Omicron. Pareil hier sur RTS. Mais à la télévision de Radio-Canada je n'entends que la voyelle nasale _on_ en position finale. Selon les articles suivants c'est une question discutée en Europe. 

La prononciation d'Omicron

Comment prononce-t-on "Omicron" ?

Wiktionnaire donne les deux prononciations.

Question-Avons-nous des différences nationales? Est-ce qu'on peut parler d'une norme au sein de certains pays francophones? Qu'est-ce que l'on dit et entend d'habitude? Je prononce avec la voyelle nasale.


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, il se trouve que j'ai fait du grec ancien et que je le prononce donc 'omicronne', ce qui n'est en aucun cas une prononciation anglaise. La chronique de Nicolas Demorand est très juste et amusante. Je signalerais simplement qu'on ne nasalise pas le _on_ dans _epsilon_, qu'on prononce bien 'epsilonne'. Je pense qu'étant donné qu'_epsilon_ est aussi utilisé en mathématiques, on s'est habitué à sa sonorité en _-onne_, au contraire d'_omicron_ qui n'est pas employé dans d'autres domaines que linguistique, donc beaucoup ont tendance à le franciser en nasalisant la syllabe finale.
epsilon (Wiktionnaire)


----------



## OLN

Locape said:


> ce qui n'est en aucun cas une prononciation anglaise


 

TLFi : [ɔmikʀ ɔn]
Ecouter la prononciation du _Robert_ ici : omicron - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert
Littré (XVIIe s.) :" (_o-mi-kron, ou comme aujourd'hui dans les lycées et colléges, o-mi-kr*on'*_ )"

La prononciation d'_epsilon_ a apparemment également fluctué :
TLFi : "[εpsilɔn]; jusqu'au xviie s. [εpsilɔ ̃]"
Littré : (è-psi-l*on'*)

La nasale [- ɔ̃] est peut-être un retour au passé ?


----------



## jekoh

On dit certes _epsilonne_, mais on dit aussi _micron_ et non _micronne_.

En France, en dehors des journalistes et des politiques, la grande majorité des gens disent [ɔ̃]. Voir, à titre indicatif, ce sondage sur un millier de personnes sur le Twitter d'un linguiste : 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465307814251880452


----------



## swift

jekoh said:


> En France, en dehors des journalistes et des politiques


Même des journalistes et des spécialistes sur un même plateau hésitent et prononcent ce mot différemment. Je l’ai constaté récemment en regardant plusieurs émissions de « C dans l’air » consacrées à ce sujet !


----------



## danielc

OLN said:


> TLFi : [ɔmikʀ ɔn]
> Ecouter la prononciation du _Robert_ ici : omicron - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert
> Littré (XVIIe s.) :" (_o-mi-kron, ou comme aujourd'hui dans les lycées et colléges, o-mi-kr*on'*_ )"
> 
> La prononciation d'_epsilon_ a apparemment également fluctué :
> TLFi : "[εpsilɔn]; jusqu'au xviie s. [εpsilɔ ̃]"
> Littré : (è-psi-l*on'*)
> 
> La nasale [- ɔ̃] est peut-être un retour au passé ?


Au Canada votre passé est notre présent!


----------



## OLN

Personnellement, les deux prononciations m'allaient jusqu'à ce que ce fil vienne me perturber. Y en a-t-il une à bannir ?



jekoh said:


> En France, en dehors des journalistes et des politiques, la grande majorité des gens disent [ɔ̃]. Voir, à titre indicatif, ce sondage sur un millier de personnes sur le Twitter d'un linguiste :


Le sondage (je n'ai pas accès à Twitter ici) peut être faussé.  
Est-ce qu'il date d'avant qu'on entende prononcer _omicron_ de deux façons différentes 20 fois par jour, variante du virus oblige ? Qui parmi les sondés prononce _epsilon _"epsilonne" ?  



jekoh said:


> On dit certes _epsilonne_, mais on dit aussi _micron_ et non _micronne_.


On comprend la logique, mais _micron_ (apparu après _micromètre_) n'est pas une lettre de l'alphabet.


----------



## Bezoard

Le _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française dans son usage réel_, de Martinet et Walter, paru en 1973 sur la base d'enquêtes remontant donc à une soixantaine d'années note déjà une grosse différence de prononciation entre _epsilon_, toujours prononcé dénasalisé, et _omicron_, majoritairement prononcé nasalisé, à peu près dans les mêmes proportions que le sondage d'Avanzi.


----------



## swift

Est-ce que la concomitance du nom du président de la République pourrait influencer en quelque sorte la réalisation phonétique de _omicron_ ? 🤔



OLN said:


> je n'ai pas accès à Twitter ici


Voici le sondage en question, au cas où. Je précise que le professeur Avanzi est Maître de conférences à la Sorbonne.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, c'est justement le fait que _omicron_ contienne le mot _micron_ qui induit en erreur les francophones. Comme c'est devenu un substantif en français avec un sens précis, on croit le reconnaître dans la lettre grecque, alors que μικρόν, mikrón (au neutre), ne veut dire que _petit_ en grec. Je pense que la majorité des gens ne se rendent pas compte qu'il y a dans cet alphabet un grand et un petit _o_.
Il faudrait être cohérent et ne pas se fier à des habitudes auditives, si on nasalise _omicron_, pourquoi ne pas le faire avec _epsilon _?


----------



## Reynald

swift said:


> Est-ce que la concomitance du nom du président de la République pourrait influencer en quelque sorte la réalisation phonétique de _omicron_ ? 🤔


J'ai eu aussi l'impression d'une possible contamination . Dès l'apparition de ce nouveau variant, les jeux de mots sur son nom et les commentaires satiriques ont fusé.


----------



## danielc

Locape said:


> Pour moi, c'est justement le fait que _omicron_ contienne le mot _micron_ qui induit en erreur les francophones. Comme c'est devenu un substantif en français avec un sens précis, on croit le reconnaître dans la lettre grecque, alors que μικρόν, mikrón (au neutre), ne veut dire que _petit_ en grec. Je pense que la majorité des gens ne se rendent pas compte qu'il y a dans cet alphabet un grand et un petit _o_.
> Il faudrait être cohérent et ne pas se fier à des habitudes auditives, si on nasalise _omicron_, pourquoi ne pas le faire avec _epsilon _?


Je ne pense pas que les francophones pensent trop à d'autres langues quand ils francisent les mots. Et oui, il faut être cohérent. Comme nous au Canada .


----------



## Bezoard

Locape said:


> Il faudrait être cohérent et ne pas se fier à des habitudes auditives, si on nasalise _omicron_, pourquoi ne pas le faire avec _epsilon _?


On ne nasalise pas non plus _upsilon. _La nasalisation majoritaire de _omicron_ en revanche est ancienne et ne doit rien ni à Macron ni aux journalistes contemporains. On peut se poser la question du pourquoi de cette nasalisation populaire qui va à l'encontre des recommandations des grammairiens et des dictionnaires : tu as déjà donné la bonne réponse, c'est sûrement l'influence du "micron", et c'est avec ce dernier que la prononciation populaire avait choisi d'être cohérent ! On verra si la vague actuelle modifiera ou non les habitudes de prononciation.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, j'ai toujours entendu les lettres grecques prononcées à la grecque (ancienne). Nous ne les nasalisons donc pas ; nous disons [ɔn], pas [ɔ̃], qu'il s'agisse d'_epsilon_, d'_omicron_ ou d'_upsilon_. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas le souvenir d'avoir jamais entendu la nasale [ɔ̃] pour le petit _o_ grec avant qu'on nous parle de ce variant du Covid. Et je n'ai encore jamais entendu la nasalisation pour _epsilon_ et _upsilon_.

Au risque d'en choquer certains, la prononciation francisée en [ɔ̃] m'est toujours apparue comme étant le fait d'ignorants de la langue !  À trop vouloir se distancier de l'anglais, on oublie qu'il s'agit de lettres grecques qui, dans cette langue, se prononcent bien [ɔn].


----------



## danielc

Les Grecs par exemple prononcent le _n_ dans _Platon_, mais pour la plupart des francophones, ce nom est francisé et le _on_ est une voyelle nasale. Il est cohérent de toujours pronocer les _on_ en position finale comme la voyelle nasale _on_, quelque soit l'origine du mot.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Il est cohérent de toujours pronocer les _on_ en position finale comme la voyelle nasale _on_, quelque soit l'origine du mot.


Pas s'il s'agit comme ici d'un *emprunt*. J'imagine d'ailleurs que vous prononcez _bacon_ comme moi, sans nasalisation.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas le souvenir d'avoir jamais entendu la nasale [ɔ̃] pour le petit _o_ grec avant qu'on nous parle de ce variant du Covid.


Beaucoup de gens n'avaient jamais entendu prononcer _omicron_, nasalisé ou non.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Au risque d'en choquer certains, la prononciation francisée en [ɔ̃] m'est toujours apparue comme étant le fait d'ignorants de la langue !  À trop vouloir se distancier de l'anglais, on oublie qu'il s'agit de lettres grecques qui, dans cette langue, se prononcent bien [ɔn].


Dans le cas présent où la prononciation nasalisée d'_omicron_ était déjà notée en France dans les années 70, contrairement à celle d'_epsilon_ ou _upsilon_, jamais observée, on peut penser que ce n'est pas par souci de se distancier de l'anglais, mais bien à cause d'une caractéristique propre au mot _omicron_ : sa ressemblance avec _micron._


----------



## Yendred

swift said:


> Est-ce que la concomitance du nom du président de la République pourrait influencer en quelque sorte la réalisation phonétique de _omicron_ ? 🤔


Non je ne pense pas. La tendance à la nasalisation est simplement due à la fréquence de la finale -_on_ en français, et par analogie, _omicron_ qui était relativement rare jusqu'à récemment, est instinctivement nasalisé.
Mais comme indiqué plus haut, la bonne prononciation est non nasalisée.


----------



## danielc

Yendred said:


> Non je ne pense pas. La tendance à la nasalisation est simplement due à la fréquence de la finale -_on_ en français, et par analogie, _omicron_ qui était relativement rare jusqu'à récemment, est instinctivement nasalisé.
> Mais comme indiqué plus haut, la bonne prononciation est non nasalisée.


D'accord avec votre analyse de la tendance à la nasalisation. Mais la "bonne" prononciation au Canada semble être la vielle, c'est-à-dire nasalisée. Deux présentateurs de nouvelles de la SRC, très connus, prononcent la voyelle nasale _on.  _La prononciation des nouvelles de Radio-Canada représente d'habitude notre norme soignée.


----------

